# Is there a way to report puppy mills?



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

puppydogs said:


> Not saying they are exactly one, but close. Rollands Goldens warning
> 
> ROLLANDS GOLDENS - Announcements
> 
> We almost got our baby there but thank God we waited and did more research. In the past 2 years, they have had 6 litters  basically summer and winter, 3 dams.I jsut feel bad that they are now mass producing during every heat cycle!


 
We need to be very careful with the word puppy mill. It is actually a term that the Animal Rights people have termed and they will use that term to describe any person who breeds and are using that to slowly take away our rights to even own dogs, let alone breed them. 

Most people who think of the word "puppy mill" will think of unkept conditions, dogs not being given medical care, living in very cramped quarters without exercise and a way to move around, with minimal needs being met for food and water, if at all and crates being stacked on top of each other to maximize space so that more anmals can be kept. From a quick look at their website, that does not seem to be the case with this breeder but of course, I have not been there, so I cannot say for sure. I am in no way saying that I would recommend them, either I am just offering the more PC definition of the word puppy mill.

As far as breeding the girls goes, most therientologists and reproductive specialists actually advocate breeding the girls back to back and then having them spayed at a younger age. Just because a breeder choses to breed a dog on back to back heat cycles, does not mean that they are a puppy mill.

There are also some very reputable breeders who have large kennels who have many more than 6 litters a year. These people show and actually have an advantage over many other breeders who show because they can keep multiple puppies from multiple litters and breed littermates and then have a better chance of actually having the best puppy from the litter than someone who breeds and keeps 1 puppy from a litter. This was actually the way that was most common when purebred dogs became more popular in our country in the early 1900's.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Technically speaking there is no such thing as a "Puppy Mill". It is a made up term that has no clear definition of meaning. 

Cutting to the chase, there are "good" breeders who care about what they're producing and there are "Bad" breeders who could care less about what they're producing. 

The outfit the OP referenced would fall into the latter category IMHDAO.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Puppy milled dogs are kept in horrible conditions- Physically and emotionally. The live in cages turning out puppies til they die. The don't have any medical treatment- No vaccinations and certainly no health clearances. They are only numbers and never named, touched, or loved.

OP- Yes they practice poor breeding choices but them are not a puppy mill.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What do you want to report them for?

Have you been to their kennel? Most States or local governments have local ordinances on kennels, are they not following the kennel laws? Are they licensed?
Are there laws on how many dogs are allowed in their town, county, or state?
If you feel that they are mistreating their animals please search the laws that would apply and then report it to the correct government agency.


----------



## jerrysreal (Jun 17, 2012)

*Rollands Goldens*

We bought our beautiful baby girl from Rollands Goldens 2 years ago Sarah our golden is very happy,Healthy and loving the best dog we have ever had.We have been to this wonderful breeder home a few times and every time the home is very clean. The puppies are born in their home in a back bedroom,so they can keep a eye on them . We will buy our next puppy from these good hearted people that love and care for their dogs and puppies. We have also referred two of our friends that are very happy with their puppy. [/SIZE]


hvgoldens4 said:


> We need to be very careful with the word puppy mill. It is actually a term that the Animal Rights people have termed and they will use that term to describe any person who breeds and are using that to slowly take away our rights to even own dogs, let alone breed them.
> 
> Most people who think of the word "puppy mill" will think of unkept conditions, dogs not being given medical care, living in very cramped quarters without exercise and a way to move around, with minimal needs being met for food and water, if at all and crates being stacked on top of each other to maximize space so that more anmals can be kept. From a quick look at their website, that does not seem to be the case with this breeder but of course, I have not been there, so I cannot say for sure. I am in no way saying that I would recommend them, either I am just offering the more PC definition of the word puppy mill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well from the clearance point of view, the stud dog only has cardiac and hips on OFA. Lucky Lady Bird has OFA hips and elbows and a three year old CERF. And she had her first litter at 13 months. And can't find Bettie Boo... On the site if I have the name correctly. At the very least, they do not follow the GRCA's COE.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's kinda sad that someone who hasn't done the research would recommend a backyard breeder to their friends.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Vhuynh2 said:


> It's kinda sad that someone who hasn't done the research would recommend a backyard breeder to their friends.


their first and only post.... surprising???


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's hard for me to imagine a girl goldie having a litter at 13 months- just one year old basically. Lushie is still having so much fun at 16 months and is really youthful, playful and exuberant. I would never want her to have puppies at her age!


----------



## pennypancake (Mar 30, 2013)

We got our beautiful, smart, funny, perfect golden from Rolland's - she is now a year and a half old- and our experience was nothing but positive with them. The mom dogs are their loves- they treat all of the dogs as part of the family. The conditions are clean, spacious and responsible. In fact I came online to check when they would be expecting another litter or my mom and came across some negative threads. I've been disturbed to discover some nasty comments from people who have only made assumptions about Rollands from hearsay. It seems that all of the posters who have actually gotten dogs from them only have positive things to say. So I hope that people will think twice before tarnishing the name of a good family business. I'm not trying to start a debate, but just hoping that anyone who comes across these comments will have both sides of the argument to consider. And this is not our 1st golden- it is our fourth in my lifetime (1st from Rolland's though) so I'm definitely up to speed on the breed. Our Penny Lane is seriously so amazing. I'd highly recommend this breeder! I know this is an old post, btw but wanted to put my two cents in for people stumbling across it.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

pennypancake said:


> We got our beautiful, smart, funny, perfect golden from Rolland's - she is now a year and a half old- and our experience was nothing but positive with them. The mom dogs are their loves- they treat all of the dogs as part of the family. The conditions are clean, spacious and responsible. In fact I came online to check when they would be expecting another litter or my mom and came across some negative threads. I've been disturbed to discover some nasty comments from people who have only made assumptions about Rollands from hearsay. It seems that all of the posters who have actually gotten dogs from them only have positive things to say. So I hope that people will think twice before tarnishing the name of a good family business. I'm not trying to start a debate, but just hoping that anyone who comes across these comments will have both sides of the argument to consider. And this is not our 1st golden- it is our fourth in my lifetime (1st from Rolland's though) so I'm definitely up to speed on the breed. Our Penny Lane is seriously so amazing. I'd highly recommend this breeder! I know this is an old post, btw but wanted to put my two cents in for people stumbling across it.


I am glad you had a good experience, and that Penny Lane is such an amazing dog.

However, this doesn't change the fact that Rolland's is _still _not breeding according to the GRCA Code of Ethics which is the minimum standards benchmark. 

Since you have had 4 Goldens and are "up to speed on the breed" you know the health issues that our breed can be susceptible to. This is why the 4 recommended clearances are so very important.

If we take a look at their dogs, we find:

Arnold the Govenator only has his heart (done by a cardiologist at least) and his hips reported in the OFA database. If his elbows had been done and were clear, the results would be automatically reported. So either they haven't been done or worse, they have been done and were dysplastic. The eye clearance, or CERF isn't required to be reported on the OFA database, but neither is the heart--one would think that if they went to the trouble to send in the heart clearance they would have sent the CERF as well. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Maggie May Bird only has hips done. And is the daughter of Arnold and Lucky Lady Bird. One has to wonder if she is being bred to her sire, and what potential issues come with that. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Lucky Lady Bird has hips, elbows, and a CERF that is 3.5 years old. Of course you know that CERF should be current within one calendar year of breeding. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Bettie Boo Bird has no clearances whatsoever. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

All of the above is much more than hearsay. They are cold, hard, unemotional, documented facts.

Additionally, I find it pretty amazing that all 3 dams are such a perfect match for their onsite stud. That's pretty fortuitous that they are able to breed to improve the overall standing of the breed in general.

Unfortunately there is more to breeding that attractive facilities, excellent customer service, and even treating their animals as family members. Exactly as you described, they are an excellent business. Unfortunately breeding is much more than a business.

As others have posted, if someone is looking for a breeder that has taken every step to reduce the risk of health issues, is breeding to improve the breed, and is breeding ethically as defined by the GRCA, you'd have to keep looking.

I hope this won't be your only post. Please stick around and interact with us. This is a great group of people with a huge passion for Goldens. Who knows, maybe you'll be able to contribute to the repository of knowledge or heck, even learn a thing or two.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Well from the clearance point of view, the stud dog only has cardiac and hips on OFA. Lucky Lady Bird has OFA hips and elbows and a three year old CERF. And she had her first litter at 13 months. And can't find Bettie Boo... On the site if I have the name correctly. At the very least, they do not follow the GRCA's COE.


Not going to report anything, just sharing my experience here. Yes I did go to the place and it is a normal home but with 17 dogs in it when I went. My only concern is they breed/bred the females every single heat cycle. Checking their website LadyBIrd or Bettie have 2-3 litters a year. Reputable breeders will give their pups a "break" and skip 1-2 heat cycles, so it just leads me to see them as for major profit breeders. I'm sure the pups are great and loveable. Just sucks that folks are breeding so many so often for profit. Not here to report anyone as it's not the typical type of puppymill we see on TV. Buyer beware is all.


----------



## JHSF (May 17, 2021)

puppydogs said:


> Not saying they are exactly one, but close. Rollands Goldens warning
> 
> ROLLANDS GOLDENS - Announcements
> 
> We almost got our baby there but thank God we waited and did more research. In the past 2 years, they have had 6 litters  basically summer and winter, 3 dams.I jsut feel bad that they are now mass producing during every heat cycle!


----------



## JHSF (May 17, 2021)

I purchased a puppy from this breeder. The puppy was sick from day 1 and has a congenital skin disease. This breeder does not do any veterinary exams before selling their puppies. I do NOT recommend this breeder.


----------

